# Electric smoker won’t get hot enough



## BigD55 (Dec 12, 2021)

I’ve been reading posts for years and have learned a lot in this forum. I’ve built a smoker out of an old fridge but I’m having trouble getting it to temperature. I’m using a 1500 watt single electric burner with an inkbird plug and play. I smoked some kielbasa yesterday but the smoker didn’t get to 170 degrees. It got to 166 so I just smoked for a longer time. This is unacceptable. Anyone have a suggestion of a different electric burner to use? The smoker is sweet, but if it can’t get hot, unsafe. I don’t want to make anyone sick. I could convert to gas, but I like the idea of electric, set the temp and walk away. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 12, 2021)

Just out of curiosity have you checked chamber temps with another digital other than just the Ink bird probe?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 12, 2021)

What was the IT of the sausage?


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 12, 2021)

Are you using an extension cord? 1st smoke after installing a PID I wasn't reaching set temp and after banging my head against the wall for some time I tried again without the cord and that solved it. If so you might try a different cord.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2021)

You need to remove the element from the housing...  The housing has a temp sensor to prevent the housing from getting too hot and melting stuff...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2021)

daveomak said:


> You need to remove the element from the housing...  The housing has a temp sensor to prevent the housing from getting too hot and melting stuff...



And then get rid of the CI skillet and replace it with a pellet tube...  Also I would put some kind of defuser above the element.. it will help spread the heat around but also keep drippings from dropping on it and ruining the element ...

Then if it still doesn't come up to temp...  add a second heat element (removed from housing as well)...  wire them together on one plug ... DO NOT use an extension cord ...


----------



## BigD55 (Dec 13, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Just out of curiosity have you checked chamber temps with another digital other than just the Ink bird probe?


I have not but I will…


----------



## BigD55 (Dec 13, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> And then get rid of the CI skillet and replace it with a pellet tube...  Also I would put some kind of defuser above the element.. it will help spread the heat around but also keep drippings from dropping on it and ruining the element ...
> 
> Then if it still doesn't come up to temp...  add a second heat element (removed from housing as well)...  wire them together on one plug ... DO NOT use an extension cord ...


Pellet tube? Is that just a can of some sort? I’ve got the stainless pan above the element, I thought that would diffuse the heat…also thought the cast iron would help radiate heat. That’s not the case?
I will try taking the element out of the housing too. I’m using a heavy duty extension cord. The inkbird cord is pretty short, my outlets are all in my barn. I guess I can put one outside to eliminate the extension cord.

All good suggestions! I’ll keep posting until I get it right. Thank you all


----------



## wild west (Dec 17, 2021)

Like daveomak said you need to strip down the hotplate. The first hotplate I had in my electric was 1200 watts and I could run it up to 240f. Also I believe that controller you are useing is only rated for 1100 watts max so that could also be contributing to your problem. If you decide to add a second burner keep in mind that a 15 amp breaker only handles 1800 watts.


----------



## BigD55 (Dec 17, 2021)

wild west said:


> Like daveomak said you need to strip down the hotplate. The first hotplate I had in my electric was 1200 watts and I could run it up to 240f. Also I believe that controller you are useing is only rated for 1100 watts max so that could also be contributing to your problem. If you decide to add a second burner keep in mind that a 15 amp breaker only handles 1800 watts.


Thanks I appreciate the help. I’m actually thinking of getting a smoker element that’s made for this. I was trying to use what I had but I’m hoping a simple switch of burners will do the trick. I’ll keep you posted. Thanks again


----------

